# Mom & kit advice needed please



## Jackdaw Jayne (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi all,

I hope you can help with my question and I have looked all over the internet for an answer but couldn't find anything.

I have two ferrets (Odin 5yrs & Miniver 1yr) and Mini has just given birth to 8 beautiful squeaking kits and unfortunately just one still born.

However, my question is this: 

She absolutely insisted on being out of her cage this afternoon for a run around (she actually broke the cage to get out :blink She was happily playing around then came racing in from the kitchen, jumped on the sofa and climbed onto my knee just in time for the first kit to arrive.

*Cue human panic mode*

We lifted her and the kit into a box she had chosen to make her nest in but she came running out to me every time she started to have a kit and would not gave birth to them in the box! 

She got stressed if we put her back in the box and would not leave us alone!

She would clean the kits, move them around but giving birth she did on me. Now I am worried that the kits have my smell on them and she won't feed them. 

She seems happy with them and is looking after them, moving them around and cuddling but I was under the impression she would want to be by herself to give birth?

She is still a bit restless and wants to both look after the babies *and* come out to poop and play... I am so confused right now. If we ignore her she gets frantic...

Has anyone heard of anything like this? Odin & Miniver are total cuddle bunnies anyway but coming to a human to give birth is a bit strange isn't it?

Any help / advice would be most gratefully appreciated as our ferret guru (he's kept them for 60+years) doesn't know much about the pet side of ferrets as his are working ferrets.

I am not a back-yard breeder cranking kits out for cash, my kits are mostly spoken for already and we are keeping the rest. 

Thankyou and... hello, as this is my first post here


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi

Welcome to petforums, Mini seems to be a little stressed and overwhelmed with the kits and giving birth, It maybe a good idea to put her cage in a quiet place of your home where she cant see you then she may settle and look after her kits and keep herself busy.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Is she with Odin can I ask hopefully not, but your post isn't clear


----------



## Jackdaw Jayne (Apr 23, 2013)

No, Odin and Miniver are in separate cages but can see each other. 

We moved her to a room downstairs which is warm and quiet and hopefully she will settle down. 

Sorry I was a but vague... I'm a tad sleepy.

They are suckling well (it seems), I guess she just wanted some comfort giving birth!

Thankyou for your quick reply


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Jackdaw Jayne said:


> No, Odin and Miniver are in separate cages but can see each other.
> 
> We moved her to a room downstairs which is warm and quiet and hopefully she will settle down.
> 
> ...


as long as she is in with them i'm sure they'll be fine I hope they all thrive what colour was mum and dad, I have 1 girl due next week.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Jackdaw Jayne said:


> No, Odin and Miniver are in separate cages but can see each other.
> 
> We moved her to a room downstairs which is warm and quiet and hopefully she will settle down.
> 
> ...


Any more problems and the resident 'ferret whisperer' aka dkdream is the one to talk too. He even does ferret boot camp for 'cheeky monkeys'


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Any more problems and the resident 'ferret whisperer' aka dkdream is the one to talk too. He even does ferret boot camp for 'cheeky monkeys'


hehehe  here is the mum to be's belly


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

when i see pregnant people..not interested but i just did a loud aww at that picture DK, thats truely beautiful


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> hehehe  here is the mum to be's belly


How long has she got left dk?

We have a pregnant girl aswell she looks a similar size although we aren't sure how far she is


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

LostGirl said:


> How long has she got left dk?
> 
> We have a pregnant girl aswell she looks a similar size although we aren't sure how far she is


on them pics she was just short of 5 weeks. shes due this next week


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

That's what we have sort of guessed for her, her nipples are just standing out and she's getting bigger each day bless her


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

LostGirl said:


> That's what we have sort of guessed for her, her nipples are just standing out and she's getting bigger each day bless her


how is her behaviour? is she eating alot? or is she not eating as much but sleeping loads?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> how is her behaviour? is she eating alot? or is she not eating as much but sleeping loads?


shes a little piggy, but also sleeping quite abit and looks tired aswell. but shes a little cuddle monster wants to be loved which isn't like her at all, she was quite a play nipper when excited but honestly she hasn't nipped at all.


----------

